# Any Skid Row fans here?



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Sebastian Bach.
Dave Sabo.
Rob Affuso.

I thought they were great.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

here. I really like sebastian bach.
I love his powerful voice and shouting.
i remember you, youth gone wild, wasted time, monkey business...etcetc great band.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Back in "the day" couldn't get enough of the big hair bands. Still like "I'll Remember You".


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

yes i like there earlier stuff.
When they got rid of Sebastian Bach that was it for me.

I enjoy youth gone wild and wasted time.
But i'm also into there heavier stuff...i.e Mudkicker and Slave to the Grind.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

80s good record band, but IMO not very good at live performances.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie to you guys.
I'm only 15.:rockon:

yet i have this strange passion for 80's glam rock.

:rockon2:


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

snowgoon said:


> I'm not gonna lie to you guys.
> I'm only 15.:rockon:
> 
> yet i have this strange passion for 80's glam rock.
> ...


15 and Life :wave:


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

CDWaterloo said:


> 15 and Life :wave:


ahhaah.
That was truly funny.
I love it.
:rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

snowgoon said:


> I'm not gonna lie to you guys.
> I'm only 15.:rockon:
> 
> yet i have this strange passion for 80's glam rock.
> ...



It's not glam, It's Hair Bands! Glam was the 70's. Gary Glitter, Slade, Mark Bolan...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> It's not glam, It's Hair Bands! Glam was the 70's. Gary Glitter, Slade, Mark Bolan...


actually..Glam was bands like Poisson, etc etc. LA Metal scene had 2 style..Glam Metal and Hair metal..wich was closer to Brit metal..


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

al3d said:


> actually..Glam was bands like Poisson, etc etc. LA Metal scene had 2 style..Glam Metal and Hair metal..wich was closer to Brit metal..


I have to agree with Starbuck on this one. David Bowie was considered Glam, and that was way before the whole LA Music thing. We used to call the eighties hair bands poser bands as they seemed to spend all of their time putting on eyeliner and poofing their hair.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I may sit corrected, there's a movie called Metal a Headbagers journey that chronicles the birth of all heavy metal and there is a sub genre on the "family Tree' Glam Metal, which is different from Glam Rock. Although to hear the bands like GnR tell it bands like Poison, Twisted Sister and Ratt were Posers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal:_A_Headbanger's_Journey#.22Definitive_metal_family_tree.22


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Gee, we just called them fluff puppies.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

band like motley crue? skid row?posion?
what are they considered then?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

snowgoon said:


> band like motley crue? skid row?posion?
> what are they considered then?


In a word: crap. This was "pop" hardrock and set the stage for Grunge to give the music business the finger (of course, Grunge itself was co-opted and commercialized, leading to its death).

Essentially most of this music was the same thing Jessica Simpson is today; mass manufactured music specifically marketed to a particular demographic (young teenage boys in this case). All glitz and no substance, and of course they all wore the same amount of makeup as Jessica 

TG


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

No.
Not at all.
They wrote there own music for there fans. They didn't target anyone in particular. Read the Heroin Diaries buddy.
Get your shit straight.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

snowgoon said:


> No.
> Not at all.
> They wrote there own music for there fans. They didn't target anyone in particular.


And who _were_ those fans . . . Your two sentences contradict one another.




snowgoon said:


> Read the Heroin Diaries buddy.
> Get your shit straight.


Whatever. Were you around when this stuff was all over the radio and the power ballads seemed never ending? 

If you like the music fine.

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

snowgoon said:


> band like motley crue? skid row?posion?
> what are they considered then?


crap?





(sorry, it was just such a great straight line)

edit:

Damn! Traynor Garnet beat me to it, LOL.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

snowgoon said:


> No.
> Not at all.
> They wrote there own music for there fans. They didn't target anyone in particular. Read the Heroin Diaries buddy.
> Get your shit straight.


I know that you're young so I won't give you a hard time and I don't care what the herion diaries say. For the most part that music was written simply to play on the radio and hopefully give the record company a "hook" At least at the time some of those bands like Ratt, Twisted Sister and Crue had some decent video and Video was the BIG thing at that time so everyone wanted to distinguish themselves. Watch some documentaries about it. You'll see that the music execs just wanted a single. Janie Lane to this day regrets writing Cherry Pie cause that's all Warrent is remembered for. A peice of crap! Meanwhile they did some some other decent music (check out Uncle Toms Cabin) they turned in the demo for what was to become Cherry Pie (the Album) and the record company sent him home to write a "single" cause they weren't hearing one. So, he went home and wrote Cherry Pie in about 5 minutes and now to quote him directly "I could shoot myself for writing that f'n song, cause now I'm the Cherry Pie guy" I'm sure they are not alone in that experience. So my young friend, it was not always about the fans.... Don't get me wrong, I LOVE alot of that stuff (much to my husbands dismay) as it was the music of my youth, BUT Deep it ain't.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> And that has changed how? There was a vid, (and still may be, I'm too lazy to search), on YouTube with Maroon5 discussing how they had to get the perfect 7 second hook written and recored so they could get the song, and therefore the album, past the focus groups, and then get label support to make the recording.
> 
> KISS finally hit because the producer told them to write a Rock 'n' Roll anthem. "Rock and Roll all Nite" was it.
> 
> There is much more business than music in the music business.


Actually I think Rolling Stone had a very good interview with adam Levine of Maroon 5 and he talks about the same thing. So no, I suppose it has not changed much. Although now I guess everyone is looking to sell a single on iTunes. I don't really have a problem with that cause loading my new iPod I see how many shite cd's I bought for 1 or two songs... Wonder how many folks got hosed by mix radio stations playing More than Words or Hole Hearted.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I know that you're young so I won't give you a hard time and I don't care what the herion diaries say. For the most part that music was written simply to play on the radio and hopefully give the record company a "hook" At least at the time some of those bands like Ratt, Twisted Sister and Crue had some decent video and Video was the BIG thing at that time so everyone wanted to distinguish themselves. Watch some documentaries about it. You'll see that the music execs just wanted a single. Janie Lane to this day regrets writing Cherry Pie cause that's all Warrent is remembered for. A peice of crap! Meanwhile they did some some other decent music (check out Uncle Toms Cabin) they turned in the demo for what was to become Cherry Pie (the Album) and the record company sent him home to write a "single" cause they weren't hearing one. So, he went home and wrote Cherry Pie in about 5 minutes and now to quote him directly "I could shoot myself for writing that f'n song, cause now I'm the Cherry Pie guy" I'm sure they are not alone in that experience. So my young friend, it was not always about the fans.... Don't get me wrong, I LOVE alot of that stuff (much to my husbands dismay) as it was the music of my youth, BUT Deep it ain't.


Music is only as deep as the feelings it evokes to the listener.
If i can hear meaning, passion an love for music in their music, then just leave me be.
The fact that you guys all ganged up on me shows how inconsiderate you are. Musicians don't shut down other musicians styles like that.


**Starbuck this doesn't concern you, you were very respectful about it. Even though i disagree I respect you.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> And who _were_ those fans . . . Your two sentences contradict one another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fans aren't automatically the targeted audience. You didn't see thousands of teenage boys at concerts did you? No. It was a diverse crowd. It was not aimed at any particular age group.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

snowgoon said:


> Music is only as deep as the feelings it evokes to the listener.
> If i can hear meaning, passion an love for music in their music, then just leave me be.
> The fact that you guys all ganged up on me shows how inconsiderate you are. Musicians don't shut down other musicians styles like that.
> 
> ...


LOL, nobody is "ganging up" on anyone. You tossed a perfect straight line out there and I jokingly responded.

Love what you love and don't worry if anyone else loves it. People will express opinions here. That's what forum is for. As long as nobody is insulting, you have to accept their opinions. Musicians are human just like everyone. :rockon:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh yes, Peterborough's own Sebastian Bach (what a silly name!)... great pipes indeed. I do miss, though, the times when pop radio stations and clubs played more guitar-driven music.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

snowgoon said:


> Fans aren't automatically the targeted audience. You didn't see thousands of teenage boys at concerts did you? No. It was a diverse crowd. It was not aimed at any particular age group.


But you _did_ see thousands of teenage boys at their concerts. It was hardly a "diverse crowd": predominately white, male, young, working and middle class. This is just who it was and nobody is trying to put you down. Even my "crap" comment was meant playfully/sarcastically but such nuance is missed online.

If you like the bands mentioned in this thread that is fine. Millions of people loved them too, but this thread offers you a pretty clear picture of what many musicians thought of these bands. You are absolutely 100% correct about one thing: if _you_ dig the music and connect with it that is all that really matters. That in itself, however, is not going to change how these bands were perceived in terms of musical pedigree/substance.

I'll give you an example that involves a band before _my_ time. I actually like some Monkees' tunes and think Mike Nesmith was an incredible songwriter and pioneer of country/rock (the fact that he penned huge hits for other artists helps support this). Nonetheless, this doesn't change the fact that the Monkees were perceived as a manufactured, bubble gum 
girls' group", who couldn't play their instruments. Guess how much of that matters to my enjoyment of Nesmith's music . . .

You asked how several bands were "categorized" back in the day. You now know, but nobody is saying you are "wrong" to listen to it.

TG


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Speaking of Poison, has anyone been subjected to Bret Michaels "Rock of Love" reality show ("reality show" being an oxymoron in this case)? Man, that guy is such a douchebag! That show is like a car wreck to me - I'm repulsed by it, but I can't help but watch it when its on. Its hilarious how seriously he takes himself, and how the women "contestants" play along with the nonsense. I'm guessing the women on the show dont mind being sexually objectified, as long as they get to be on TV.

Sorry ... back to the bickering ... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Speaking of Poison, has anyone been subjected to Bret Michaels "Rock of Love" reality show ("reality show" being an oxymoron in this case)? Man, that guy is such a douchebag! That show is like a car wreck to me - I'm repulsed by it, but I can't help but watch it when its on. Its hilarious how seriously he takes himself, and how the women "contestants" play along with the nonsense. I'm guessing the women on the show dont mind being sexually objectified, as long as they get to be on TV.
> 
> Sorry ... back to the bickering ... :food-smiley-004:


I know what you mean, it's like rubbernecking, you don't want to look but somehow you must. he is SO gross! I thought so back in the day (And I would have been part of the demographic they were playing to) When he whips out the acoustic to play "Every Rose" I just want to put my foot through the TV.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Speaking of Poison, has anyone been subjected to Bret Michaels "Rock of Love" reality show ("reality show" being an oxymoron in this case)? Man, that guy is such a douchebag! That show is like a car wreck to me - I'm repulsed by it, but I can't help but watch it when its on. Its hilarious how seriously he takes himself, and how the women "contestants" play along with the nonsense. I'm guessing the women on the show dont mind being sexually objectified, as long as they get to be on TV.
> 
> Sorry ... back to the bickering ... :food-smiley-004:


It IS like a train wreck but I have NO problem looking away, in fact when my kids put it on, I leave the room.

Reality? I surely hope not.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Reality? I surely hope not.


Reality that's cast, fluffed and really f'd up. But did you notice how much the lame bugger has made from that lame music? No accounting for some people's taste and I don't even want to tell you what I think of those "ladies"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Reality that's cast, fluffed and really f'd up. But did you notice how much the lame bugger has made from that lame music? No accounting for some people's taste and I don't even want to tell you what I think of those "ladies"


Yeah I've never been a fan of Poison at all but standing in the room while that show is on I can actually FEEL the intelligence (what little I have) being sucked out of me.

Way worse than the cheesiest soap.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I get that feeling from "Family Guy", and when I put a baseball hat on backwards. Both acts suck my IQ down to the pond scum of the pleistocene era.
> 
> Do all Bret Michaels songs start out with I-IV on an acoustic? There are more that 2 chords available for a verse aren't there?


I'm not a fan of Family guy, but unless you've watched a few minutes of the Rock of Love show you really have no idea how smart Family Guy is by comparison.

Michael's show may be the worst single example of so called "reality television" I have ever seen, even worse than America's Next Top Model, another show that instantly drives me out of the room.

By the way, the backwards ball cap also makes me cringe, particularly when it's a guy in his thirties.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Michael's show may be the worst single example of so called "reality television" I have ever seen, even worse than America's Next Top Model, another show that instantly drives me out of the room.


AND there is a ROCK OF LOVE 2 Check it out if you dare....

http://www.vh1.com/shows/series/rock_of_love_2/splash.jhtml


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> AND there is a ROCK OF LOVE 2 Check it out if you dare....


I find it hard to believe that Bret did not find the love of his life during the 1st season :-(


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The original Skid Row were great. Not a lame player in the group. Great production as well. They balanced commercialism with edge, almost perfectly.
Dont let some of the ole' sourpusses here bring you down, OP. Its fun to be all elitist sounding when shooting the breeze on the net.:sport-smiley-002:

Now seeing Sebastian on any Reality show he can get on, is getting kind of annoying. but I guess hes gotta pay the bills.
Was interesting to see his house on Cribs. Wasnt at all impressive. His overwhelming Kiss paraphernalia gave it a creepy feeling as well. Not many wives would let a guy decorate his house as if he were still a teenager.

In case you're curious, here's some low-res backstage pics of Scotti and Snake's rigs.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> The original Skid Row were great. Not a lame player in the group. Great production as well. They balanced commercialism with edge, almost perfectly.
> Dont let some of the ole' sourpusses here bring you down, OP. Its fun to be all elitist sounding when shooting the breeze on the net.:sport-smiley-002:
> 
> Now seeing Sebastian on any Reality show he can get on, is getting kind of annoying. but I guess hes gotta pay the bills.
> ...




Your right.
I'm not letting it get to me. I don't care what they think. I'd just rather it was a more respectful debate.

Nice rigs. That was interesting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Diablo said:


> The original Skid Row were great. Not a lame player in the group. Great production as well. They balanced commercialism with edge, almost perfectly.


'Slave to the Grind' was their best album IMO.:rockon2:


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Think what you want Paul.
I came here to have conversations with fellow musicians.
Not argue aimlessly. So just leave my thread if you are going to come down on my character.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Peace Paul.
I mean no ill will.
I respect your point of view. I mite not agree, but i respect it, and i'll defend to the death your right to say it.

rock on buddy.:rockon2:


----------

